# Can this be saved? or even salvaged?



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm making the flywheel for a small spinning wheel and thought it was straightforward enough but a few things working against me caught me by surprise. Rock hard maple wood...jigsaw blade deflection combined with my lackluster performance got me to this. I'm suspecting a router could bring this project back from the brink but I am really only capable of routing outside edges and decorative inside edges as yet. I do know that if a router is the tool for the job, I have no idea what to do. I am looking for some way to smarten up the cutouts.......thank you for any suggestions.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Geez Dave I would have used a perfect circle jig on a router to do all the round radiuses . They would have turned out perfect in theory


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Well what I would do is make 1/4" hardboard template of one of the openings a little larger, it will be a lot easier to make the template 1/4" thick then 1"1/2 take your time make right use it to router the cutout, then move it to the next opening


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Geez Dave I would have used a perfect circle jig on a router to do all the round radiuses . They would have turned out perfect in theory


those tight inside right angles will be router proof...
you'll also need to have a template for the router...
so from there a spindle sander or drum sander for your drill press will be your best bet...
hand finish the inside angles...
http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-D32...=8-1&keywords=Sanding+Drum&pebp=1416875760838

what jigsaw are you using w/ what blades???


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Yes Stick I didn't know what a guy would do for those corners as there to tight for a bit , although maybe a file or clean up the edge with the jig saw or just have a small radius incorperated into the design


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Yes Stick I didn't know what a guy would do for those corners as there to tight for a bit , although maybe a file or clean up the edge with the jig saw or just have a small radius incorporated into the design


sanding block..
emery board to finish...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> sanding block..
> emery board to finish...


We have the technology


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> We have the technology


MultiMaster detail sander...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=k7q6Au8fTLk


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you for the comments.
RainMan1 I can still use a circle jig to cut these right, not to late for that. I wish I would have had that suggestion before I got off on the wrong foot.

Semipro What bit would your suggestion take, top bearing/flush cut?

Stick486 I used a Skil with new smooth cut/long blade.

Thank You all for the help, I appreciate it. 
Dave


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Dave my circle jig uses a 1/8th inch bit and I was trying to look at how large your center hole was . 
I'm almost thinking that you could build a template with a small increase in diameter of those inner holes with a circle jig , and clamp it to your workpiece and follow it with one of those straight bits that have the bearing at the bottom . 

Just to clarify , The template would be the inside of the Circle you cut out with your circle guide attached to the router in a new piece of mdf . I think this would work well to guide the bit . Sorry but I'm not to good at explaining stuff lol


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

1/2" top bearing,yes after you router the pattern you will have clean up sharp corners with chisel or rasp sand paper you have already cut basic corner just need to clean it up a bit


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

*spinning wheel*



adot45 said:


> I'm making the flywheel for a small spinning wheel and thought it was straightforward enough but a few things working against me caught me by surprise. Rock hard maple wood...jigsaw blade deflection combined with my lackluster performance got me to this. I'm suspecting a router could bring this project back from the brink but I am really only capable of routing outside edges and decorative inside edges as yet. I do know that if a router is the tool for the job, I have no idea what to do. I am looking for some way to smarten up the cutouts.......thank you for any suggestions.


Looking at your project, reminded me of a project I had a long time ago, I believe I was building rocking horses, where I had to sand tight corners and several different sized turns. I glued sand paper strips to different sized old drill bits and door hole bits, then mounted them in my drill press.
Worked pretty well and you have good control of the pieces. Works well with a templet and router bit mounted in a drill press. Allows you to see your work.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Rainman1 I'm going to try the circle jig to recut the outside arcs of the cutouts...after I make or buy a circle jig. That would be a good step one...then I'll try to deal with the template situation after that. It will be a learning experience as I have never used or made one but I can see how it would work.

edit: I haven't drilled a center hole yet, there is just a trammel point dimple for the center right now. After I get this cleaned up I'll drill a 1/2" hole so I can mount it on my lathe to finish it.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Going to take a trip to Lowe's this morning and would like to know for sure just what I'm liable to need. I'll pick up a circle jig as I've wanted one for a bit anyway. My routers are 1/2" shaft...what bit(s) am I liable to need? The wheel is two 13/16 layers of maple glued to 1/4" core so it's 1 7/8" thick. I see Lowe's sells the Milescraft circle jig......it's scant description says it's 13 inches long and can cut circles up to 51"......huh? Maybe will become more clear as I get a better look at it. As always, Thank You for the help and advice.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

adot45 said:


> Going to take a trip to Lowe's this morning and would like to know for sure just what I'm liable to need. I'll pick up a circle jig as I've wanted one for a bit anyway. My routers are 1/2" shaft...what bit(s) am I liable to need? The wheel is two 13/16 layers of maple glued to 1/4" core so it's 1 7/8" thick. I see Lowe's sells the Milescraft circle jig......it's scant description says it's 13 inches long and can cut circles up to 51"......huh? Maybe will become more clear as I get a better look at it. As always, Thank You for the help and advice.


the Miles craft leaves a lot to be desired...
try these instead...
Products |

are you aware that router guides can be used as circle jigs...
what brand do you have???

router bits...
I like my Freuds..
panel or straight


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks Stick486, the thing is I'll be limited to what's available. Well, unless I go online. I'll see what Lowe's has.....those Jasper's look good.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

The trammel point is the center of all your radii. Use it to rotate the wheel against some fixed tool whether router bit or a rotating sanding cylinder in a drill press.

The inside as well for whatever part of the arc you can touch up.

You will have to re-balance the result anyway as wood isn't metal or rubber (like a tire).


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I bought a perfect circle jig from Sears many years ago and an adaptor to fit my makita . I could get numbers for you this evening if you like . Just gotta find that dang box as I bought a second one just in case


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Well the trip to Lowe's was a complete waste of time. 120 miles round trip and they had nothing. Thanks for the offer Rainman1 but after I got home I ordered a Jasper 200J jig and a Freud 1/4" spiral bit like Stick486 suggested. Now I have to wait as fast as I can till it's delivered on Friday.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

adot45 said:


> Now I have to wait as fast as I can till it's delivered on Friday.


read LeeValley tool catalog....
time will fly by before you realize it...


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> read LeeValley tool catalog....
> time will fly by before you realize it...


Ha, that sounds like a good plan. :laugh:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Stick486 said:


> read LeeValley tool catalog....
> time will fly by before you realize it...


haha, an expensive way to relieve cabin fever...IMHO.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

adot45 said:


> Well the trip to Lowe's was a complete waste of time. 120 miles round trip and they had nothing. Thanks for the offer Rainman1 but after I got home I ordered a Jasper 200J jig and a Freud 1/4" spiral bit like Stick486 suggested. Now I have to wait as fast as I can till it's delivered on Friday.


Sorry to hear you came back empty handed after 120 miles 
Dave if you didn't live to far away from me I could have sent you an early Christmas present but it sounds like you've got things under control

I'm assuming your most likely in the eastern part of the U.S.?


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Sorry to hear you came back empty handed after 120 miles
> Dave if you didn't live to far away from me I could have sent you an early Christmas present but it sounds like you've got things under control
> 
> I'm assuming your most likely in the eastern part of the U.S.?


Not sure about the "under control" part but I am getting new toys and I think I am going to learn some more about routing.....and I have plenty of questions yet to be asked. One step at a time is going to be how I proceed, I'm in no hurry, eventually I'll end up with something, maybe a flywheel maybe firewood. I'm in WV Rainman1.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

adot45 said:


> Not sure about the "under control" part but I am getting new toys and I think I am going to learn some more about routing.....and I have plenty of questions yet to be asked. One step at a time is going to be how I proceed, I'm in no hurry, eventually I'll end up with something, maybe a flywheel maybe firewood. I'm in WV Rainman1.


Yup your on the other side of the continent


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Well after getting my circle cutting jig and spiral cutter setup I made the first 3 out of four cuts on the cutout radius and was just amazed at how well this was working......I guess I was getting a taste of "router magic"......but on the forth cut don't know what happened but the router flew out of my hands and beat me to the corner, broke the bit and more likely as not, ruined my project. No biggie and I can deal with it even if it's a complete do over. But I do have one question just in case I should ever try this again. What direction was I supposed to be going?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

adot45 said:


> Well after getting my circle cutting jig and spiral cutter setup I made the first 3 out of four cuts on the cutout radius and was just amazed at how well this was working......I guess I was getting a taste of "router magic"......but on the forth cut don't know what happened but the router flew out of my hands and beat me to the corner, broke the bit and more likely as not, ruined my project. No biggie and I can deal with it even if it's a complete do over. But I do have one question just in case I should ever try this again. What direction was I supposed to be going?


clockwise...
glad you are okay...


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> clockwise...
> glad you are okay...


OK, so I was going wrong right from the start....I kept looking at my "routing directing chart" and just couldn't figure it.....now I can see that it was the same as an outside cut and I should have went left to right. Ah, these senior moments.

Thanks for your comment and injury sentiment.......I'll admit it scared me. Will be much more careful in the future.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear you further damaged your project Dave , but as long as your ok that's the most important part . Glad to see your liking the circle jig idea though , and I suspect you will be able to build a new one much quicker


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Sorry to hear you further damaged your project Dave , but as long as your ok that's the most important part . Glad to see your liking the circle jig idea though , and I suspect you will be able to build a new one much quicker


Thanks Rick, yep the main thing is I still have all ten and a bonus was the circle jig didn't break. I've got a new bit on the way already......and now have newfound knowledge and a little more experience. I can see the circle jig is certainly the tool of choice for working on this. Immediately after this happened I thought I was all done with this routing business......amazing what a nice cup of tea will do for a guy. Around Tuesday the new bit will be here and I'll start in again. Thanks


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Dave I think we've all had the occasional setback lol


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Dave
Place your right hand on the edge to be router ( picture) thumb against edge to be routered index finger point up that is the direction to router


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks John, that looks like a handy thing to remember.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

adot45 said:


> OK, so I was going wrong right from the start....I kept looking at my "routing directing chart" and just couldn't figure it.....now I can see that it was the same as an outside cut and I should have went left to right. Ah, these senior moments.
> 
> Thanks for your comment and injury sentiment.......I'll admit it scared me. Will be much more careful in the future.


outside cuts are counter clockwise... (CCW)..
inside cuts are clockwise... (CW)..
edge guide to the right side of the router is a pull cut...
edge guide to the left side of the router is a push cut...
router mounted guide is CCW...
guide bearings CCW...
climb cuts are CW...


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> outside cuts are counter clockwise... (CCW)..
> inside cuts are clockwise... (CW)..
> edge guide to the right side of the router is a pull cut...
> edge guide to the left side of the router is a push cut...
> ...


OK, printing this information out along with this little chart and John's picture.....Thank You


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

adot45 said:


> OK, printing this information out along with this little chart and John's picture.....Thank You


correct...
now what about the router guides...


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, if by guides you are referring to to template guides....I have the guide adapter (for Skil router) and a set of the guides coming but I figure they are step 2, after I make a template.....and I monkeyed up step 1 anyway. I also have a long pattern or flush cut bit I could use with a template but I wasn't going to worry about doing that till I got past the radius cleanup. I also can see how the direction would change depending on weather the router was hand held in upright position or suspended in a router table too........yikes


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

adot45 said:


> Well, if by guides you are referring to to template guides....I have the guide adapter (for Skil router) and a set of the guides coming but I figure they are step 2, after I make a template.....and I monkeyed up step 1 anyway. I also have a long pattern or flush cut bit I could use with a template but I wasn't going to worry about doing that till I got past the radius cleanup. I also can see how the direction would change depending on weather the router was hand held in upright position or suspended in a router table too........yikes


these kind of guides....


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> these kind of guides....



Oh, no I don't have any of those types of guides. I have a Skil and a DeWalt router and was surprised that neither one came with any sort of guide.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

I got another spiral bit and finished the radius cuts. I bought a spindle sander and reworked the cutouts. The biggest improvement was "de-router proofing" those right angle intersections. Now I want to route a little chamfer on the edges of the cutouts. I route them clockwise right?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Clockwise


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks John, I'm on it.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

adot45, I sure hope you post a picture of this project when you've completed it. It looks like it'll be beautiful.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When making a template, this simple formula gives you it's measurements:
Decide on the bit diameter and the template guide diameter then we have:

guide dia.- bit dia. + the size of the finished opening.

These projects show the making of two different types of templates. I hope they will give you some ideas for future routing projects.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

adot45 said:


> I got another spiral bit and finished the radius cuts. I bought a spindle sander and reworked the cutouts. The biggest improvement was "de-router proofing" those right angle intersections. Now I want to route a little chamfer on the edges of the cutouts. I route them clockwise right?


Why a chamfer and not a small radius roundover?


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

mftha said:


> Why a chamfer and not a small radius roundover?


Could this be a terminology issue? I was thinking chamfer and roundover meant about the same.......guess not........this is what I ended up with and I'm satisfied with it. The groove was necessary to clean up some gouges made when the router gained life of it's own.


----------

